
Tesla leaving rivals in the dust - SQL2219
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-tesla-leaves-its-rivals-playing-catch-up-1444327842
======
DigitalSea
In my opinion, Tesla has no true rivals... yet. It seems car makers have
finally started to take note of the impact that Tesla is making. But Tesla
being solely focused on electric vehicles and other auto makers focusing
mainly on fossil fuel vehicles with electric being an afterthought, I think
Tesla won't be displaced anytime soon.

------
SQL2219
"...the costs of compliance will make internal combustion powertrains
uneconomic"

